
Wi-Fi-enabled Qi Aerista will brew the perfect cup of tea - rickwkha
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/15/qi-aerista-is-a-wi-fi-enabled-smart-tea-maker/
======
f_allwein
Yes, the way tea is generally made is suboptimal and rife for disruption. But
does it need to be a "Wifi enabled" device? Recalls bad memories of "English
man spends 11 hours trying to make cup of tea with Wi-Fi kettle",
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/12/english-m...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/12/english-
man-spends-11-hours-trying-to-make-cup-of-tea-with-wi-fi-kettle)

------
rpilgrimr
I tried this thing it SF tea festival. The flavour it manages to make is
amazing. It can also do a cold brew tea in just 10 minutes. Absolutely amazing
product!

